# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Здоровье и медицина

## Alex

Медики такие сердитые: заставляют сдавать анализы, назначают капельницы и уколы. А один взгляд на очереди в поликлиниках, особенно если надо сдать анализы крови – вот вам и предынфарктное состояние. Вот народ и старается лечить себя сам. Но самолечение может быть опасно – современные симптоматические препараты очень мощные. То видимое облегчение не соответствует тому состоянию организма, которое есть на самом деле и забрасывается лечение, тем самым обуславливается развитие осложненных форм заболевания. 
Сейчас выходит очень много журналов и книг по этой тематике – хороших и не очень. Главное, чтобы был соблюден основной постулат медицины – *НЕ НАВРЕДИ*.  И если Вам попалась стоящая книга или журнал – может, кому-то этим Вы поможете.

----------


## Alex

Домашняя медицинская энциклопедия. Здоровье от А до Я
Автор: Бородулин В.И.(ред.)
Издательство: Клуб семейного досуга
Год издания: 2009
Страниц: 510
Формат: PDF
Размер: 67.8 Мb
Настоящая энциклопедия для каждой семьи, которую вы будете с удовольствием хранить на почетном месте! В этой книге собраны самые полезные сведения из медицины, которые помогут поддержать и восстановить здоровье детей, родителей, людей преклонного возраста.
Энциклопедия разделена на три части. Первая — рассматривает периоды развития и формирования малыша от рождения до семи лет. Будет полезной информация о половом воспитании и формировании нервно-психического состояния ребенка. Вторая часть — посвящена физиологическим особенностям женщин и мужчин, рассказывается об основных заболеваниях и их профилактике. Дается методичка первой помощи при травмах и несчастных случаях. В последней части — рассмотрены особенности организма и поведения людей пожилого возраста. Описаны нарушения их психической деятельности, будут полезны советы по организации ухода за стареющими людьми. Книга будет полезна всем!

----------


## Alex

> Автор: Макарова И.Н.
> Издательство: Эксмо
> Год: 2009
> Страниц: 16
> Формат: pdf, rtf
> Размер: 2,2 Mb
> Понятные рекомендации на каждый день помогут снять напряжение в мышцах, укрепить их, сделать движения безболезненными, а весь организм привести в тонус.
> Программу выполняют, сидя за компьютером, за рулем автомобиля, даже лежа на диване, что особенно важно людям в возрасте.
> Всего один месяц занятий, и можно переходить к более продвинутой системе, так же понятно представленной на рисунках. Продолжительный лечебный эффект гарантирован. Где бы ни застала вас боль, у вас всегда будет возможность избавиться от нее без лекарств.

----------


## Alex

> Автор: Ф. Батмангхелидж
> Издательство: Попурри
> Год: 2006
> Страниц: 144
> Формат: pdf
> Размер: 7,2 Mb
> Боли в спине и ревматические боли в суставах являются, по мнению автора, индикаторами хронического местного обезвоживания. В книге рассмотрена важная роль воды в работе механизмов, стабилизирующих позвоночник, и подробно описан комплекс физических упражнений, позволяющих улучшить гидратацию межпозвоночных дисков, вправить смещенные диски и избавится от боли.

----------


## Alex

> Автор: Макарова И.Н.
> Издательство: Эксмо
> Год: 2009
> Страниц: 16
> Формат: pdf, rtf
> Размер: 2,66 мб
> Физические упражнения оказывают лечебное действие и на остром и на хроническом этапах болезни. С помощью особых движений Вы сможете справиться с недостатком кислорода, не допустить осложнений заболевания.
> Подробные описания упражнений и иллюстрации к ним помогут сделать занятия легкими и непринужденными. 
> *Скачать*

----------


## Alex

Как лечились наши деды. Сто рецептов без всякой химии

----------


## Alex

Словарь здоровья Ванги От асмы до язвы

----------


## Alex

А. В. Ушаков Восстановление щитовидной железы

----------


## Alex

> Для многих из нас пузырек с 5% спиртовым раствором йода в аптечке – явление обязательное, привычное и нисколько не удивительное.
> 
> Химия как наука и химическая отрасль промышленности – это две области человеческой деятельности, тесно связанные между собой. Прогресс в одной области неизменно вызывает движение вперед и в другой. Ни у кого не вызывает сомнения утверждение, что на достижениях науки химии построены все виды промышленной химии. Примеров такого влияния можно привести бесконечное множество. Но нередко можно проследить и обратное влияние самого производства на развитие химической науки.
> 
> Яркий пример такого влияния химической отрасли промышленности на развитие самой химии – история открытия йода. Этот элемент был открыт в 1811 г. парижским производителем селитры Бернаром Куртуа (1777–1838). Примечательно, что само открытие произошло не в химической лаборатории какого-либо ученого или научно-исследовательского института, а непосредственно на заводе, в ходе производственной деятельности человека. Как это случилось?
> 
> Во Франции в годы наполеоновских войн требовалось большое количество селитры для производства пороха. Селитру ввозили сначала из Индии, но ее не хватало. Правда, к этому времени уже были открыты богатые залежи чилийской селитры в Южной Америке. Но эта селитра была не калиевой, а натриевой и обладала весьма неприятным свойством притягивать из воздуха влагу (отсыревать), что делало ее малопригодной для производства пороха. В Испании еще в 1808 г. был найден способ превращения натриевой селитры в калиевую с использованием для этой цели золы, получаемой при сжигании морских водорослей. Вот этим-то делом и занялся на своем небольшом заводе в г. Дижоне во Франции Куртуа.
> 
> Он давно уже заметил, что в продуктах, получаемых из золы морских водорослей, которые в изобилии выбрасывались приливами океана на берег Франции, находится какое-то вещество, действующее разъедающе на железные и медные сосуды. Но ни сам Куртуа, ни его помощники не знали, как выделить это вещество из золы водорослей. Ускорению открытия помог случай.
> ...

----------


## Alex

*Все о пищевых добавках класса E*





> Буква "Е" - это Европа, а цифровой код - характеристика пищевой добавки к продукту.
> Код, начинающийся на 1, означает красители; на 2 - консерванты, на 3 - антиокислители (они предотвращают порчу продукта), на 4 - стабилизаторы (сохраняют его консистенцию), на 5 - эмульгаторы (поддерживают структуру), на 6 - усилители вкуса и аромата, на 9 - антифламинговые, то есть противопенные вещества. Индексы с четырехзначным номером говорят о наличии подсластителей - веществ, сохраняющих рассыпчатость сахара или соли, глазирующих агентов.
> 
> Например, консерванты Е-230, Е-231 и Е-232 используются при обработке фруктов (вот откуда апельсины или бананы на магазинных полках, не портящиеся годами!), а представляют они собой не что иное, как... ФЕНОЛ! Тот самый, что, попадая в наш организм в малых дозах, провоцирует рак, а в больших - он просто чистый яд. Конечно, наносят его в благих целях: чтобы предотвратить порчу продукта. Причем лишь на кожуру плода. И моя фрукты перед едой, мы фенол смываем. Но все ли и всегда ли моют те же бананы? Кто-то лишь очищает от кожуры, а потом теми же руками берется за его мякоть. Вот вам и фенол!
> 
> Кроме того, есть пищевые добавки, категорически запрещенные в России и Беларусии. Запомните их: Е-121 - краситель (цитрусовый красный), Е-240 - столь же опасный формальдегид. Под знаком Е-173 закодирован порошковый алюминий, который применяют при украшении импортных конфет и других кондитерских изделий и который тоже у нас запрещен.
> 
> Но есть и безвредные, и даже полезные "Е". Например, добавка Е-163 (краситель) - всего лишь антоциан из виноградной кожуры. Е-338 (антиокислитель) и Е-450 (стабилизатор) - безобидные фосфаты, которые необходимы для наших костей.
> Но медики все же настаивают на таком выводе: даже те пищевые добавки, которые производятся из натурального сырья, все же проходят глубокую химическую обработку. А поэтому последствия, сами понимаете, могут быть неоднозначными. Так что лучше есть то, что выращено своими руками без всяких химикатов и сохранено без консервантов.
> ...

----------


## Alex

Книга посвящена самому частому заболеванию опорно-двигательной системы. Авторы доказывают ведущую роль мышц, сухожилий, связок в данной патологии и полную непричастность к ней позвоночника. Это требует коренного пересмотра всей стратегии диагностики и лечения при «поясничных» болях. Работа предназначена всем медицинским специалистам, имеющим дело с диагностикой и лечением болей в опорно-двигательной системе.

Название: «Поясничные» боли. Диагностика, причины, лечение
Авторы: Жарков П.Л., Жарков А.П., Бубновский С.М.
Издательство: Оригинал
Год: 2001
Страниц: 144, ил.
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf / rar
Размер(+5% восс.): 7,86 Mb

----------

